# Please help me remember the name of this obscure composer!



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Please help!
I remember reading about him, but just can't remember the name.
-The only thing I could find recorded of his were 2 cds on the Naxos label, containing a set of string quartets.
-His body of surviving compositions is next to nothing. In fact, these quartets might even be all that there is. Or else there are only a handful of others.
-I think he is either swiss or swedish but can't remember.
-These string quartets are in the style of haydn, and the one that I had listened to I remember to have been very enjoyable and pleasant.
-I distinctly remember reading that he lived in a rather isolated village up in the mountains. Being somewhat cut off from the latest outside musical trends, it seems that he was composing these very classical and haydenesque quartets in isolation, while the rest of the world was already moving on to the early romantic era. So with that you can have a bit of an idea of when he lived!


I don't know if anyone will know who I'm trying to think of from this information, but this forum is my only hope! (unless I suddenly happen to remember it one day!)
But, looks like a pretty good guessing game anyway


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

How about Juan Crisostomo Arriaga? Baasque. Died really young (maybe TB?). Only known/remembered for 2 or 3 string quartets.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

MarkW said:


> How about Juan Crisostomo Arriaga? Baasque. Died really young (maybe TB?). Only known/remembered for 2 or 3 string quartets.


Maybe... but I don't think he lived isolated in the mountains during his lifetime.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope, it's definitely not Arriaga. Actually Arriaga's String quartets are also really good though (and he made a symphony too!) 

This is a reasonable guess from my description but I'm sorry to say that it's not it!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

We're talking obscure here, but Roman Hoffstetter wrote 6 Op3 quartets originally attributed to Haydn. He was a monk and so lived a more reclusive life. His Op 3 #5 Serenade quartet is recorded on the Audite label, but I don't think any of his works are on Naxos.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks again for the guess, but it's not Roman Hoffstetter either. Interesting little wiki on him though...

But this is the right track, I think someone will be able to get this. At least I know that there do definitely exist at least 2 Naxos CDs featuring his quartets. I have seen them. And now I am regretting not having bought them.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I have no idea, but may I suggest checking directly with Naxos?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^

Just when I want to post this myself, beaten by a minute. :tiphat:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Believe me, Pugg, I'm honored to have the same thought as you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CypressWillow said:


> Believe me, Pugg, I'm honored to have the same thought as you.


The advice is good, they are always very helpful, so all credits for you.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Even if Naxos was not cooperative, certainly one could do a search say on Amazon by typing "Naxos" and "string quartet". It might take time to sift through it all, but since Naxos does not put their CDs OOP, you'd eventually find it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And add -Haydn -Beethoven -Dvorak -Bax -Davies to the search to weed out a large number of Naxos SQ CD's.


----------

